# FR: le fait que + mode



## scoob26

Hi,

So I'm trying to figure out when fait que est suivi par le subjonctif ou l'indicatif...

il est dû au fait que tu sois...
Du fait que tu sois partie?

et

Le fait que tu es....?
Que penses tu du fait que.....

Thanks for your help!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also:
FR: du fait que + mode
le fait que + mode (Français Seulement forum)


----------



## Tim~!

"Le fait que + subjonctif" is very often heard in French.  I always felt that it should be the indicatif following (the indicatif being the mood used for facts such as "des faits") but I'm unable to find something concrete confirming that, although I did come across a list that included "le fait que" as requiring the subjonctif here.


----------



## roymail

Ce n'est pas toujours logique.
Le fait qu'il soit venu : subjonctif, alors qu'il est *réellement* venu (l'indicatif serait en effet plus logique).
J'espère qu'il a réussi : indicatif, alors que ce n'est pas sûr (le subjonctif serait plus logique).
En fait, il faut savoir que tel verbe ou telle expression veut tel mode. 
Heureusement, il existe des séries (ex : verbes de crainte) qui aident à mémoriser (cf. le lien donné par Tim)

L'indicatif et le subjonctif ne prennent leur pleine valeur que quand ils sont tous deux possibles (opposables) dans une même phrase.

_Du fait que tu es partie, j'ai pleuré toute la nuit, _c'est autre chose !
Ici, _du fait que _est une expression qui signifie "parce que" et qui peut se construire avec l'indicatif.


----------



## jann

The TLF indicates that both the indicative and the subjunctive are possible.  Select the entry for the noun (_substantif_) in the column at left and then scroll to section B.1.d of the definition:



> B.1.d. Le (seul) fait que *+ ind.* (pour insister sur la réalité du fait) ou *+ subj.*  = Le fait consistant en ce que.
> _Il n'en parle jamais, tant le seul fait qu'on y *fasse* allusion lui cause de malaise_.
> _La mise au point d'un tel système en pleine guerre et le fait qu'il *faudrait* l'organiser sous toutes les latitudes entraîneraient d'inextricables difficultés._


Note that the set expression _du fait que = pour la raison que_ is followed by the indicative... but do not confuse this set expression with something like _Que penses-tu de + le fait que + subj/ind? --> Que penses-tu du fait que + subj/ind...? = _"What do you think of the fact that....?"


----------



## !!Hayley

could somebody please give me an explanation as to why "le fait que" is followed by the subjunctive? 
thank you


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

According to Grevisse you can use both modes with "le fait que":


> Le fait que (procédé qui sert à nominaliser une proposition : cf. § 371, b, 4°) présente une situation analogue à la proposition sujet : il peut être suivi de l’indicatif ou du subjonctif, sans qu’il soit toujours possible de voir une nuance. [...] Ex. du subj. : Le fait que nous ayons nos plus gros chagrins avec les femmes qui ne sont pas « notre genre » ne tient pas seulement à cette dérision du destin (Proust, Rech., t. III, p. 1022).


----------



## geostan

I would only add that I prefer to use the subjunctive if I begin the sentence with _le fait que_.


----------



## Lyons Pride

I am trying to say 'just the fact that the experience interested me' in french.

I have 'le simple fait que l’expérience m’intéressasse'

Is this correct? Should I not have used the subjunctive after 'le simple fait'?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Black Widow

Hi

"Le simple fait que cette expérience *m'intéresse*"

Otherwise "le simple fait" is ok. ; )


----------



## yuechu

Is "le fait que" usually followed by the subjunctive in Québécois French as well? (or do people use the indicative?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Nicomon

@baosheng : Quebecker to the rescue... a little late.

Like geostan,  I would normally use the subjunctive if  the sentence begins with _Le fait que.  _
Otherwise, it is really a "case by case", context depending.

If you're comfortable reading French, you will find much more info on this thread from the French only forum.
I agree with Maître Capello on all counts, for the examples given in post #22.


----------



## fifteensareyummy

Hello, 

In this sentence, would I need the indicative or the subjunctive? I have seen examples of both used and I'm not sure which is correct, or what the reasoning is for the difference. 

Il ne se préoccupe pas du fait qu'il est/soit différent de ses amis

I want to say that he doesn't care that he's different to his friends, that it doesn't bother him.

Thanks.


----------



## olivier68

La question est difficile. Les 2 sont possibles, selon le degré réel d'implication.
Contournez la difficulté en utilisant une proposition infinitive :

_il ne se préoccupe pas d'être différent..._

NB. Not sure whether "different to his friends" must be translated by "différent de ses amis" ou "différent auprès/aux yeux de ses amis"


----------



## Juju333

Both are completely fine and understandable. "Soit" is just a little bit nicer to hear maybe in this sentence when you come to think of it and if you had to write this down in an essay I'd advise you to go for "soit". I think this is what you are supposed to say in the first place even though natives can use both without any problem.

Il EST différent de ses amis.
Il ne se préoccupe pas du fait qu'il SOIT différent de ses amis.


----------



## jekoh

I don't find "soit" any nicer than "est", nor do I think we are "supposed" to use the subjunctive. I think I would use "est" in that sentence.


----------



## Proustian madeleine

Hello, 
I am writing about ww2. 
In the context (a sentence with multiple dependent clauses), I put forth that one of ww2's tragedies is its extrajudicial executions (not just the persecution of resistance fighters) - '..... c'est là que réside la véritable tragédie du conflit, le fait que 6 millions juifs [aient été / ont été] poursuivis....'  As I am making a supposition, but there is an element of certainty in my statement, I'm unsure here whether the avoir takes the subjunctive or indicative. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maître Capello

Both modes are possible after _le fait que_, but the subjunctive is more common.

For more details, please refer to the beginning of this thread.


----------

